

Show HN: chatasaur.us, modern web-chat with IRC written in Erlang - stefanrusek
https://chatasaur.us
I would love to hear what you guys think?
======
scottporad
I've used a lot of chat solutions--Campfire, IRC, Grove, etc...none of them
quite get it right. So, I'm glad that someone is trying to make a solution
that actually works.

------
stewtopia
Could use less teal, but otherwise excited to see a decent looking front end
for an IRC channel.

------
stefanrusek
I would love to hear what you think!

------
blindjoedeath
Very cool!

